# Tea Staining for Dummies (and Everyone else)



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, so I promised a few forum members I'd show how I did my tombstones. So far I've shown my painting and monster mud technique, as well as showing off a few of my larger "eye-candy" stones. Here is a video of my tea-staining technique. I did four stones in about 30 minutes with this technique just a little while ago.

Video :


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Geez, I sound like a ******* in this video. Please excuse the horrifically heavy southern accent.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off, great job on the video and no the accent does not require subtitles.
An interesting method of doing a wash on the tombstones. I have used spray bottles but you are getting a better result. Layering colors has always been a problem for me. Never sure which to do. Go light to dark or dark to light. 
Over all a nice looking stone.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi BioHazardCustoms ,

Really like the "bird poop" technique . Nice work .


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Bone Dancer: I always try to do either dark colors or earth tones near the bottom, and work my way up to white. It seems to make the colors stand out more in my opinion. I also thin the colors down until they are basically colored water that will dry into the stone. I don't wet my stones before hand, because it makes the colors run right off of the stone.

theundeadofnight: Thank you. I haven't seen anyone else do it, and I kind of like the idea that I have something distinctive that was my idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The comment about the lid not being tight when you shook the container make me laugh out loud The editorial comments really make this an entertaining video to watch.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> The comment about the lid not being tight when you shook the container make me laugh out loud The editorial comments really make this an entertaining video to watch.


LOL, it's the truth. If they don't get the lid on tightly at Home Depot when they mix the paint, that stuff goes everywhere. Glad I could entertain.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL no issue with the accent - but you have now officially created a new painting technique - bird poop! LOL Great job Bio!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Bio,

_"If they don't get the lid on tightly at Home Depot when they mix the paint, that stuff goes everywhere. "_

Oh yeah! The bed of my old pickup truck was a wonderful shade of Undead Gray because the gallon container I got from the Oops! section didn't have the lid on tight enough and when it tipped over it sloshed around covering everything. Fortunately I had a bedliner so that it was easy enough to clean up but I don't hesitate to ask the paint employee to tap down the lids a little tighter for me when I pick one up now.

And don't worry about sounding a little "country." That's what they make Google Translate for! 

But for all your efforts in putting up these videos, I used a website called The Dialectizer that allows you to translate any text into a dialect of your choice. Here's your original post translated into "*******:"

_"Okay, so ah promised a few fo'um members I'd show how ah did mah tombstones. So far I've shown mah paintin' an' monster mud technique, as fine as showin' off a few of mah larger "eye-can'y" stones. Hyar is a video of mah tea-stainin' technique. ah did four stones in about 30 minutes wif this hyar technique jest a li'l while ago."_

See? Now we can also read how you sound! :lolkin:

You're welcome,

Rich


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The tombstone looks great. I really like the effect. Was your wife on the camera? She did a good job. I also love that the tombstone is dated 1892. That's when my house was built. The only part I didn't understand is about the little fluffy bunnies just squalling (6:13). Were you hurting them? Were any little fluffy bunnies harmed in the making of this video? Is that paint brush your using made of fluffy bunny hair? In your next video could you include a little fluffy bunny so we know he's OK? Thank you.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like the tutorial! You make it look so easy that I'm going to tweak my stones that I had made over 15 years ago. They need a facelift and this will be a good technique. No mistaking you for a yankee! Lol! You ought to hear mine as a Pittsburgher. I liked the bird poop paint job too!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Scareme: Yes, my wife was running the camera. The part about the little fluffy bunnies was a reference to the pollution that the steel mills around here cause on a daily basis. I did not personally harm or injure any little fluffy bunnies, as I am an animal lover. My wife, on the other hand, has an extreme fear of rabbits stemming from a rabbit bite when she was a child, so I am unable to produce one on camera. Not really sure what the brush is made of, but they are sold in packs of three at Dollar Tree. 

Rich: That is a great app you are using, but it has messed up the spelling horribly. The word is hee-yer, not h'yar. One is a place, while the other is a time. Maybe you can contact the developers to tell them that they have it wrong?

Copchick: Thank you! As far as I know, no one else does the bird poop thing yet, but I'm sure it will start showing up in the near future. It's always been one of my favorite parts of tea-staining, as it set my stones apart a little from the norm.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That was a great tutorial! I am going to 'borrow' your technique on my tombstones...the look is just fantastic. And I understood you perfectly....I love to hear us Southerners talk. I think we talk real good. (hee, hee)


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I'm going to steal this technique. Call me Dick Haunters

Edit: Bio, Have y'all seen "Night of the Lepus" - flick about mutated carnivorous rabbits?


----------



## circe257 (Sep 29, 2013)

Love the technique. Time to touch up the graveyard!


----------

